# HUGE BAY SNAPPER!!!!!!!!!



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Thursday a couple of buddies and i went fishing during the morning and late that night. We started the morning with some great top water action, Both Aaron and I got cut off by two very large something?s. After that Aaron?s brother in law hooked up with the morning?s first trout, then i followed with two, then Aaron caught two also. Once the sun came up the bite stopped so we decided to go hit up the bait boat and try our luck at bottom fishing. We started dropping on a few spots in the pass and caught a few undersized grouper, and hooked a few mystery fish. None of the fish we caught were legal unfortunately. We left the pass and tried another spot, Instantly Aarons rod goes nuts, my rod does the same, and will's rod goes off all at the same time. Through all the chaos we ended up with all three fish two undersized grouper, and one beautiful 16.5 inch snapper. Well the tide started to switch and the bite came to a crawl so we decided to end the day. While we were running in i had a good mark on my bottom machine and decided to investigate what it was. I asked Aaron to ready a rod and drop. The rod went down and hit bottom, it sat there for 8 seconds maybe a little longer, then ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzz something picked the bait up and started hauling a_S. We fought the mystery fish for about 10 minutes or so until Aaron handed the rod to my and told me to finish it off. While Aaron was fighting the fish we defiantly was not hung on any structure because I was chasing the fish with the boat. Off course when I started fighting the fish it found some structure, while the fish was hung i could actually feel it on the line shaking its head and fighting. We were using 50# fluorocarbon leader so i am sure that it was not a shark. I had to break the line in the end still feeling the fish. I guess Aarons fish was one hell of a grouper judging how if fought. After that we pulled into Sherman?s cove and called it a day.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">PART TWO:<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">All three of us wanted a little revenge on the fish after breaking off so many times that morning. After a little rest, and a snapper/trout dinner we readied the boat once again for war. We launched at sunset and headed to three mile for some white trout, red fish, and sharks. Once we arrived at three mile we caught between 10-15 whites, 4 croaker,andone of the biggest pigfish I?ve ever seen. During our time at three mile Aaron lost a shark of some size, and i lost a shark and bull red also. Once we had some good live bait we left off to my snapper spot. We fished it hard and had very little in action until i decided to throw my 950 ssm out for some red fish. My rod sat there untouched for about 20-25 minutes until ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzz I reeled to the fish hoping for a good fight and snap. I would imagine that the fish was a shark because it cut 150 Fluorocarbon like it was not there. I happened to notice that my bottom machine was lit up more than it should have been (i think because of a dead Bonita we were using as chum). Well Aaron handed me a leader he had pre tied and i through out a live bleeding croaker, five minutes later ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ i once again preceded to fight the fish and nothing. This time i was not cut off the hook pulled back into the large croaker. I fixed my problem and threw out again with the dying bait. It took about 10 minutes this time and ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ I let the fish eat a little longer and reeled to the fish and the fight was on. The fish fought well and pulled allot of drag of my 950 ssm but it did not matter I figured during my fight that it was a bull red, so did Aaron, wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Once me and Aaron saw the fish it was one of the biggest red snapper I?ve ever caught. Aaron jumped into action, pushed me out of the way and went straight for the net, meanwhile i am fired up something fierce. We had little problem netting the fish it was wore out, once on board I asked will to had me my 15 digital scale, the fish tripped the scale. I ended up weighing the fish on a digital meat scale 17.1 #s IN THE BAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh yeah it tasted so good grilled and fried!!!!!!<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

NICE!





did you do the throat too!? :hungry


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

yes sir!!!! i caught one that big about 5 or 6yrs ago!! when we had that bad redtide 2yrs ago i saw one of the biggest red snappers ive ever seen wash up on the ramps on the base.. thing looked prehistoric!!!


----------



## TCGrimsley (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice fish there! I am hoping to get some of those Sanps one of these days in the bay!!!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Thats a nice fish James we'll half to try that spot out again soon.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

thats damn sure I nice one.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a fine snapper reguardless where you caught it, but especially for the bay.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Right On!!!!

:clap


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good fish and good report.:clap


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice snapper james! good report...


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

gool looking snapper - thanks for the report


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Man you did a great job cleaning that fish. I love to see that. Great story and one heck of a beautiful fish.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

All I can say is DAMN!!!!!! :bowdown

:hungry


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

nice snapper....:clap:clap


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Stud snapper. Congrats


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice...


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

VERY nice bay snapper!


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, matt how is the store? Tell chris james said hey.


----------

